# Crunched 5200 frame



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey all...a friend of a friend just got his brand spanking new 5200 run over by his wife. Ouch. He left the bike leaning on the rear of their suv. He runs inside to get his gear and shoes. Wife comes out gets in the suv, throws it in reverse and crunch.

Anyways, I have no idea as to the extent of the damage, i.e. fork? fork & frame? cracked? multiple cracks? The reason I'm posting is I'm curious if anyone knows how Trek works on replacements. He had the bike shop where he bought the thing disassemble and ship back to Trek for assessment as to whether it can be repaired or not. If not do you know if Trek typically gives discounts towards a replacement?

I'm guessing he won't get much of a break. From what I hear he's beyond bummed as you might expect...I only went out with the guy once and that was the only time he got to ride it! That's some bad karma right there...

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Dwwc (Nov 24, 2004)

Trek has a crash replacement policy. You can get a new frame for under wholesale. A new 5200 frame should cost about $1,100.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

That's around what I'd guessed...he thought they might do more since it was so new but I don't see what they would do for him. Once you leave the lot...


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

chuckice said:


> Once you leave the lot...


Yeah, I think so. Someone at Trek might be sympathetic on a personal level but with their job hat on, it's almost surely going to be, "Hard cheese, old chap."

Another bummer in this sad story is that with only one ride on the bike, he didn't even get a chance to find out how well he liked it. If he lays out the cash for a replacement frame and ultimately realizes the 5200 is not quite all he hoped it would be ... man, that would REALLY suck.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Allez Rouge said:


> Yeah, I think so. Someone at Trek might be sympathetic on a personal level but with their job hat on, it's almost surely going to be, "Hard cheese, old chap."
> 
> Another bummer in this sad story is that with only one ride on the bike, he didn't even get a chance to find out how well he liked it. If he lays out the cash for a replacement frame and ultimately realizes the 5200 is not quite all he hoped it would be ... man, that would REALLY suck.


Yup...you're not kidding...other than going for a ride on the pain train his first time out he seemed to enjoy it...one ride won't tell you much tho. I don't know the extent of the damage but I have to believe an SUV rolling over carbon at slow speed isn't pretty. My guess is not fixable and he's looking at buying a new frame essentially. The really bad part is he already spent about $1k over his budget and his wife was po'd! Ouch! And then she runs over the thing! 

The other interesting note is the bike shop where he JUST bought the thing charged him $200 to breakdown and ship the frame back to Trek. I would've figured $100 at most to cover a little labor and shipping...$200 seemed like a serious rip...

There's a moral in this story...don't leave the bike leaning on the back of a car in the garage!!!


----------



## elistan (Oct 12, 2005)

i woulda stripped it for 99.99$


----------



## Dwwc (Nov 24, 2004)

$200 to strip the frame and send it back to Trek seems a bit of a rip off to me especially since he bought the bike from that shop.

As far as the frame goes the dealer can't do much without losing money (unless he charges $200 bucks to strip the bike)

Will his homeowners insurance cover the bike?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Dwwc said:


> Will his homeowners insurance cover the bike?


Don't you need a specific line item for the bike on the policy to cover the loss? I don't know...either way I'm guessing it was so new he didn't do anything specific to insure yet. Maybe it's just blanketed?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Dwwc said:


> $200 to strip the frame and send it back to Trek seems a bit of a rip off to me especially since he bought the bike from that shop.


It sounds as though the $200 involves more than simply stripping the frame and shipping it back to Trek. It sounds like the fee also covers the complete reassembly of the new frame upon arrival. 

Somebody has to pay the mechanics....they aren't going to work for free. 

In addition, I don't think it's fair to ask a shop to donate their resources to fix the result of someone else's inattention.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> It sounds as though the $200 involves more than simply stripping the frame and shipping it back to Trek. It sounds like the fee also covers the complete reassembly of the new frame upon arrival.
> 
> Somebody has to pay the mechanics....they aren't going to work for free.
> 
> In addition, I don't think it's fair to ask a shop to donate their resources to fix the result of someone else's inattention.


My understanding is it was just $200 to breakdown and ship.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

chuckice said:


> My understanding is it was just $200 to breakdown and ship.


Now <i>that</i> sounds rather excessive...


----------



## Scuzzo (Jul 21, 2006)

wow, my LBS would just hand me the tools and let me do the job for free. just to get to frame is really quick cept for the set and BB. makes me really appricate my bike shop. 200 bills is really high.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Scuzzo said:


> wow, my LBS would just hand me the tools and let me do the job for free. just to get to frame is really quick cept for the set and BB. makes me really appricate my bike shop. 200 bills is really high.


I'm sure he has no ability to break it down on his own. I'll let everyone know what happens when I hear...I don't think he's looking at a cheap solution tho.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Seems as if his automotive insurance should cover it. It is property damage caused by a vehicle.


----------



## Chris C. (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok, I was curious about this guy saving some cash by going through his insurance company. My GF happens to work for a very good insurance company and is very knowledgable about these types of issues. Here is her answer:

"The auto insurance covers the car and the people in it and/or the car that is hit and or the people in it. TRUE if you hit someone else’s property that is covered by your auto insurance, BUT when you hit your own property that is covered by your homeowners policy. 

The reason the above is true is that incident for the damage to the bike is paid under property damage better known as liability—AND you cannot be liable to yourself with auto insurance. 

NOW, it was Mr’s wife who hit the bike on the house/ran it over/whatever—legally he and his wife are the same person under an auto insurance policy. 

The only part of an auto policy that pays for your “physical damage” is the collision/other than collision section—AND that refers only to your car itself. 

Bike is personal property and is therefore covered under the home policy."



Also, about needing an individual line for the bike:

"it is covered under personal property subject to only the deductible"



Maybe this fella can save a few dollars by filing a claim!

Chris C.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Just a quick update...my friend heard from Trek. Frame is toast and can't be repaired. I'm trying to get some pix because I'm curious what it looked like. Anyways, Trek said they'd replace it for 1k (still not the final quote but that's what it looks like). I don't think he has a delivery date on the new frame yet but I'd imagine it won't take too long.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Our shop would charge $50 to strip and $35 to ship from the West Coast.

You can't expect the shop to "eat" the labor for someone's boneheaded stunt or guiltless misfortune. But $200 - does sound like a rip.


----------

